# Altima Sport Mesh Grill



## mazi (Nov 10, 2007)

Nice grill, did you guys see this at the other Altima forum?

http://www.nissanclub.com/forums/20...discussion-2-5-3-5/256921-s5-clone-grill.html


----------

